# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  ترجمه یه فایل فلش

## Tarragon

سلام من یه فایل swf دارم که می خوام اونو ترجمه کنم از فلش هم هیچی سر در نمی یارم اخه من PHP کارم میشه لطفا یه نرم افزار کم حجم (حداکثر 50mg) بهم معرفی کنید که بتونم باهاش فایل خودم رو ترجمه کنم؟
فایل رو هم PeriodicTable.swf  می تونید ببینید.
پیشاپیش از جوابتون ممنونم

----------


## magnetbox.ir

سلام : 
فایل های swf خروجی نرم افزار فلش هست . برای ترجمه آن ابتدا باید آنرا به فرمت نرم افزار فلش تبدیل کنید و بعد از ویرایش در نرم افزار دو باره از آن خروجی بگیرید .

www.magnetbox.ir

----------


## Tarragon

الان چی شد؟
نرم افزار Sothink SWF Quicker رو دانلود کردم اما متاسفانه از فارسی پشتیبانی نمی کنه تو php می گیم utf-8 نیست الان چکار باید کرد؟

----------


## magnetbox.ir

با سلام :
نرم افزار مزکور وظیفه دی کامپایل کردن رو فقط داره .

شما باید نرم افزار فلش رو سیستم تون نصب باشه .

بعد فایل دی کامپایل شده رو در نرم افزار فلش باز کنید .

فونت textfild مورد نظر رو از خانواده مریم انتخاب کنید . و بعد بوسیله نرم افزار مریم یا شتاب متن خود را تایپ کنید و از داخل آن کپی کرده

و وارد نرم افزار فلش کنید و پیست کنید .

اینم یک نمونه از کاره خو دتون

~PeriodicTable.rar

فارسی کردن فلش به php ربطی ندارد

آدرس دانلود دی کامپایلر :

http://soft98.ir/software/flash-tool...ecompiler.html

بعد از نصب از Sothink SWF Decompiler استفاده کن


www.magnetbox.ir

----------


## Tarragon

ممنونم
اما حجم فلش زیاده نمی تونم دانلود کنم

----------


## Tarragon

در ضمن جدا از این فایلی که شما دادید کلا از لحاظ صفحه بندی بهم ریخته و تقریبا همه چی بهم ریخته

----------


## magnetbox.ir

این مشکل در دی کامپایل کردن بوجود میاد .

اصلاحش هم کاری نداره . 20 دقیقه زمان می گیره

----------


## Tarragon

الان می شه یه توضیح کامل بدید من چکار باید بکنم اینو می خوام بعنوان یه تحقیق برای دبیرم ببریم من فقط چند تا کلمه رو می خوام ویرایش کنم
ببخشید ایدی یاهو دارید؟

----------


## magnetbox.ir

1- نرم افزار فلش رو نصب کنید
2- نرم افزار دی کامپایلر نصب کنید
3 - نرم افزار فارسی نویس مریم و یا شتاب نصب کنید
4- فایل swf  رو دی کامپایل کنید
5- فایل دی کامپایل شده با فرمت fla. تو سیستم شما ذخیره میشه --> اونو با نرم افزار فلش باز کنید .
6- کلمه مورد نظر تونو تو فارسی نویس مریم و یا شتاب نوشته و کپی کنید
7- تو نرم افزار فلش متن انگلسی شو انتخاب کرده و دابل کلیک کنید .
8- حالا متن کپی شده را اینجا پیست کنید
9 -بعد از اتمام فارسی سازی دکمه های control + Enter  رو بزنید .
10 حالا فایل swf کنار فایل اصلی تون ذخیره شده

----------

